# Heather Heying:Free Speech on Campus



## ambush80 (Sep 21, 2018)

At 3:00 she says:

"One of the great strengths of the scientific method is its ability to reduce the role of bias and emotion in what we understand to be true".

Agree?  Disagree?

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## ambush80 (Sep 21, 2018)

Later she says "The scientific method is the best cure for human fallibility ever devised."  Thoughts?


----------



## WaltL1 (Sep 21, 2018)

ambush80 said:


> At 3:00 she says:
> 
> "One of the great strengths of the scientific method is its ability to reduce the role of bias and emotion in what we understand to be true".
> 
> ...


I would agree and that hinges on the fact that it specified "ability to reduce" as opposed to "eliminate".
If a human is involved in following the scientific method, I gotta believe bias and emotion, even in insignificant amounts, would sneak in there some sorta way.


----------

